
AMD once again have a top performance crown - ibobev
https://www.cpu-monkey.com/en/cpu_benchmark-cinebench_r15_multi_core-8
======
pella
Anandtech:"The AMD Threadripper 2990WX 32-Core and 2950X 16-Core Review"

[https://www.anandtech.com/print/13124/the-amd-
threadripper-2...](https://www.anandtech.com/print/13124/the-amd-
threadripper-2990wx-and-2950x-review)

HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749738)
( 322 points )

\--

Phoronix:"A Look At The Windows 10 vs. Linux Performance On AMD Threadripper
2990WX"

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=2990wx-l...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=2990wx-
linux-windows&num=1)

HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17756266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17756266)
( 234 points )

~~~
ApostleMatthew
I wish tech review sites would do a molecular dynamics benchmark for
processors like these. It's pretty easy to set up just a simple MD simulation,
and there'd be tens of us interested in seeing the results.

~~~
mattst88
The Phoronix test suite is open source. If patches were provided, I feel
confident the result would be new benchmarks included in his articles.

~~~
ApostleMatthew
Interesting. I, for some reason, was unaware that the benchmarks were user
sourced. It appears to mainly be a system for bash scripts to run the program
and then automatically format the results, is that correct? There's a
benchmark for LAMMPS, but it'd be interesting to get one up for Gromacs or
CHARMM.

------
skunkworker
Honestly the price difference is frankly incredible.

2990WX - $1799

Xeon Platinum 8180M - $16999 to $17999.

~~~
theevilsharpie
The 2990WX doesn't support registered memory, which currently limits it to
128GB of RAM.

Nobody seriously looking at a Xeon 8180M would consider the 2990WX as a
suitable alternative. The closest competitor from AMD is the Epyc 7601.

~~~
acchow
Epyc 7610 - $4800

Xeon Platinum 8180M - $16999 to $17999

Still 275% more expensive...

------
mchahn
Threadripper should win an award for product-naming.

------
fermienrico
This is an absurd claim:

\- No single threaded performance benchmarks

\- No performance/watt benchmarks

\- No tests under various real world loads

~~~
p1necone
For the kinds of workloads you'd buy one of these for I don't think single
threaded performance is really relevant. Your other two points are good
though.

~~~
akuma73
Have you heard of Amdahl’s law?

------
some_account
For some things, like compressing files, they are really good. But game
performance still benefits from strong single core where Intel is the best
still, unfortunately.

~~~
twblalock
I think choice of GPU matters more to game performance these days than the CPU
does.

~~~
diamondlovesyou
Not for some games, where low settings are used on purpose. The CPU is the
bottleneck in those cases. _cough_ Overwatch _cough_.

~~~
Zardoz84
I play Overwatch at max settings (on a 2K screen) and my FX8370E + RX580 works
very fine with it.

~~~
p1necone
I doubt that hardware at that resolution on max settings is hitting much more
than 60fps though - a lot of people have 144hz displays.

------
craftyguy
... on one synthetic benchmark.

------
lolc
There are only AMD and Intel products in that list. I understand they have
effectively ruled out competition with comprehensive patent coverage.

~~~
binmanthrowaway
Nobody prevents anyone from creating competing CPU. It just won't have x86
instruction set.

~~~
lolc
> Nobody prevents anyone from creating competing CPU.

I'm pretty sure that Intel, AMD, ARM, IBM and a host of others would disagree
if you actually tried.

------
Keyframe
A crown in a select of one benchmark, which is even questionable if it's
optimised for all and every CPU benchmarked.

Great title, OP.

